# Ext. Festplatte mit 2 PCs verbinden



## yuro (2. August 2012)

Hallo,

ich hab mal eine Frage und zwar wie kann ich meine externe Festplatte mit 2 PCs verbinden die im gleichen Netz verbunden sind?

Kann mir einer die Einstellungen auf Windows 7 verraten?


----------



## ComFreek (2. August 2012)

Ich hatte zwar nie Windows 7, aber es sollte wie in Vista und 8 funktionieren:




 Im Explorer auf die Festplatte/Partition rechtsklicken und Eigenschaften auswählen.
 Zu Tab "Freigabe" wechseln
 Auf "Erweiterte Freigabe..." klicken (erfordert Admin-Rechte)
 "Diesen Ordner freigaben" aktivieren
 Auf "Berechtigungen" klicken
 Je nach Bedürfnis, jetzt verschiedene Berechtigungen und Rechte vergeben

Ich habe auch noch ein nettes Bild gemalt


----------



## Zvoni (10. September 2012)

Es gibt noch ne andere Möglichkeit: Mit nem Silex-USB-Device-Server.

Das Ding macht im Prinzip aus nem USB-Gerät ein LAN-Gerät, das selbstständig im LAN erscheint.
Hab bei mir einige Scanner auf dieser Variante.

EDIT: ComFreek's Variante setzt voraus, dass mindestens immer der PC an ist, an dem die USB-HD dranhängt. In meiner ist es egal.


----------

